
OnionBalance – Load balancing and redundancy for Tor hidden services - eeZah7Ux
https://onionbalance.readthedocs.io/en/latest/
======
Daviey
I'd like to understand how this differs from using more known tools such as:
[https://gist.github.com/brutuscat/2519840](https://gist.github.com/brutuscat/2519840)

~~~
chatmasta
That uses Tor as a forward proxy (rotating for scraping for example). OP uses
it as reverse proxy, I.e. Hidden service.

------
devishard
Question: it seems to me like you could get a long ways with a hidden service
simply by placing the same key on multiple servers with disparate physical
locations. Wouldn't this provide a sort of randomized load balancing, since
different connections would find different servers with the correct key first?
I can definitely see the need for more sophisticated load balancing if your
usage gets large, but for smaller services it seems like this would give a
good amount of scalability.

I'm not well-versed in how these work though, so I'm curious.

~~~
al_chemist
As far as I know, you cannot have two servers with same key.

~~~
progval
It's possible, but it won't do what devishard expects.
[http://tor.stackexchange.com/a/24](http://tor.stackexchange.com/a/24)

~~~
devishard
That's very interesting. Do you have any insights into why the descriptor
differences are like that?

